# floor drain help



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be tiling a floor soon where the floor drains are flush with the current floor.
Once I tile they will be over a 1/2 inch lower than the floor.

Is there any type of extender rings to go on the pipe or covers that are thicker that I could use that will make up the difference.

thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try here:

https://www.tiletools.com/product/extendo-drain-drain-extension-kit-371.cfm


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

$17 + freight etc. Ridiculous. I paid under $10 last time I bought one, and that was a rip off. However...............:whistling

Jaz


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

What would an extender be? A round piece of PVC?

Can you get additional covers and use only the outside of them as spacers?

Buy some PVC product and cut it up?

For example, if the drain bowl was the same diameter as an 8" pipe, or close, just get some 8" pipe and slice it to the correct thickness and set it in as a spacer.

Iron rings?

Best I can do on short notice.

I like to just go in the garage and look on the shelves. More often than not, I have something which meets my needs.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Aw hell, [email protected] any quality. Just stack some washers under it and call it good. Or WTF, why worry about it at all. Drizzle a little caulking around it & forget it.

Heaven forbid anyone bids a job right & includes all the sh!t they need. Keep Mickey Mousing this stuff on an inspected job or where it matters & a few bucks for the right stuff is cheap.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

JazMan said:


> $17 + freight etc. Ridiculous. I paid under $10 last time I bought one, and that was a rip off. However...............:whistling


 Unfortunately just like everything else prices are not being lowered, they are being raised across the board. In the last 30 days we have gotten price increases from 50% of our vendors. With that off my chest, it is a great product to raise your drain height without rigging it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

griz said:


> Aw hell, [email protected] any quality....Keep Mickey Mousing this stuff on an inspected job or where it matters & a few bucks for the right stuff is cheap.


People see this stuff all the time, people too cheap to pay so someone can do it right.

I'd set your tile then around the drain, especially with cheap ceramic, use your grinder to bevel-ish and edge-ish, then set those tiles. Use sort of matching caulk around it as a transition. If they give ya a sideways look, say, "well, ya didn't pay me to pie them"....ish.

Man, I'm glad I don't have to do this type work anymore....


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

what size is the drain? they sell shower drain extenders at home depot for like 7 bucks. for a little extra safety ill silicone the tile joint around the drain before using the extenders


----------

